# Moving to Lanarkshire and need a horse phonebook!



## ECH1993 (1 October 2013)

Hello! 
I was wondering if I could get a bit of advice on a few things. I'm moving house to a little village outside Lanarkshire/15 mins from Edinburgh called Braehead and I'm having to start from scratch with the horses. The area is completely alien to me and I don't know a soul horsey wise - we're moving from Perth. 

We will have only a field and no stables or shelter when we first move in. I'm looking for possible livery yards in the area - not particularly fussy about indoor schools or fantastic facilities as it will be temporary. What I probably would be particular on is that my two horses are turned out together on their own (they're lovebirds). 

And if anyone knows any hay/straw suppliers in the area and the nearest feed store I would do a dance of joy!

Also farriers/rug repairs/equine vets/anyone anywhere!

Sorry for the offload but I'd love some help

Ellis


----------



## Little Nell (2 October 2013)

Hi ECH.  I used to live 5 mins from Braehead in a tiny wee place called Wilsontown.  Theres a fairly large horse community, excellent hacking at the ironworks in wilsontown.  As for livery, there are lots of people locally who have land and a couple of horses so I would recommend you get out and speak to your neighbours and see if anyone has spaces.  There is a larger stud yard at the manse in Wilsontown which may be a good starting place.  Vet wise, Clyde Valley vets are superb and have a seperate equine division, they are second to none.  Farriers, Tommy Telfer lives in Braehead I think, he may seem a bit grumpy but is actually great and never had a problem with horses feet while he was shoeing/trimming  Sandy Beveridge is a great farrier if your horse has feet issues and often works with the vet, he only takes on vet recommendations now though.  Straw and hay, I have a great contact in Carluke if you can't find anywhere closer, feed suppliers I use WCF in Lanark or a lady who delivers from Shotts.  Braehead is a lovely wee place, when do you move??


----------



## ECH1993 (2 October 2013)

Wow that's excellent info! Thanks so much. We move in on the 11th of November so i've got a spot of time to get things up and running. I seen hay and straw being baled up on the way there at the weekend so I need to do a spot of digging. Thanks again, really appreciate the help! Ellis.


----------



## FlyingCoo (3 October 2013)

OP I am just round the corner at Wilsontown and can give you lots of details re farrier,rug repairs feed, hay & straw etc etc I would have space for one horse but not two if you are stuck and only an outdoor but there is a local indoor you can hire not far away.
Best thing about Braehead is the Pub does a great steak dinner!
PM if you want.


----------



## debserofe (3 October 2013)

Welcome to the neighbourhood 

I'm with Little Nell - Clyde are amazing vets and Tommy Telfor is a great farrier (all bark but no bite!).  Central Saddlery deliver feed and hay/haylage in the area on a Tuesday (order and pay online up to a day before).  

Hope the move goes OK.


----------



## ECH1993 (3 October 2013)

Thank you, Wilsontown seems to be the place to be! I've only managed to catch a G and T in the pub so far but will definitely keep the steak tea in mind. That's very kind of you. Our move is in November so I may well drop you a wee message if we get stuck. Thoroughly appreciate the help! Ellis


----------



## ECH1993 (3 October 2013)

Thank you very much! That hay/straw solution sounds ideal, I love a bit of online shopping! And I will get in touch with Tommy and Clyde they've come highly recommended. Fab! Much appreciated, Ellis


----------



## Little Nell (4 October 2013)

Big up the Wilsontown Massive!!  Where abouts are you Flying Coo?  Given that there is only about 12 people live in Wilsontown i'm guessing they are all on this forum.


----------

